# Diamond no longer offering point insurance?



## richardm (Jan 17, 2018)

Just got off the phone with a Diamond rep. I had purchased the annual plan last year, and I was just told that they are no longer offering point insurance? Has anyone else heard this? Did I miss some notification?


----------



## awa (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes. I was told on the phone about a week ago that they temporarily suspended the option while they evaluate the program. The person I talked to suggested that I add a comment to my reservation stating that I would like to buy the annual plan and if they retain it then it would still apply to that reservation when I buy it in the future.


----------



## DRIless (Jan 21, 2018)

richardm said:


> Just got off the phone with a Diamond rep. I had purchased the annual plan last year, and I was just told that they are no longer offering point insurance? Has anyone else heard this? Did I miss some notification?



*Soon Available - Single Stay and Annual Reservation Protection Plan *
Please note that the Single Stay and Annual Reservation Protection Plan will soon be available for purchase. Please keep watch on What's New for updates.  1 days ago ◦ News


----------



## Markk (Jan 27, 2018)

richardm said:


> Just got off the phone with a Diamond rep. I had purchased the annual plan last year, and I was just told that they are no longer offering point insurance? Has anyone else heard this? Did I miss some notification?



I can also confirm.......this was mentioned in a Member Update just last week.  I would imagine it is an attempt to stop those who cancel and re-book at a lower price point.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 28, 2018)

I booked Thurnam Hall today and was offered the insurance both for the one stay or annual.


----------



## awa (Jan 28, 2018)

Has the price increased for either or both?


----------



## DRIless (Jan 31, 2018)

richardm said:


> Just got off the phone with a Diamond rep. I had purchased the annual plan last year, and I was just told that they are no longer offering point insurance? Has anyone else heard this? Did I miss some notification?


Yesterday's announcement on the site.


Reservation Protection Plan Is Now Available Online 

We are pleased to announce that Single Stay Reservation Protection Plan and the Annual Reservation Protection Plan are now available for purchase when reserving your vacation online only. 

Please note that the cancellation rules for your Club reservations have been amended as follows:

*0% loss of points if canceled 395-91 days prior to arrival date
25% loss of points if canceled 90-61 days prior to arrival date
50% loss of points if canceled 60-31 days prior to arrival date*
100% loss of points if canceled 30 days prior to arrival date


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jan 31, 2018)

When you opt for buying the new insurance the message below appears. It's only for good for a cancellation more than 30 days out. I wonder who knows about weather interference or even flight cancellations that far in advance.



AS YOU ARE PREPARING FOR YOUR VACATION, WHAT IF:
• You have an unexpected family or work emergency?
• Your flights are canceled?
• Weather interferes with your travel plans?
You have the ability to safeguard your points in case the unexpected happens prohibiting you from vacationing for whatever reason. Purchasing a Reservation Protection Plan will ensure a 100% reimbursement of the points charged should you need to cancel for any reason, up to 30 days prior to your arrival date.
Take advantage of a Reservation Protection Plan that’s right for you!


----------



## youppi (Feb 1, 2018)

DanZale2000 said:


> When you opt for buying the new insurance the message below appears. It's only for good for a cancellation more than 30 days out. I wonder who knows about weather interference or even flight cancellations that far in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRIless (Feb 20, 2018)

richardm said:


> Just got off the phone with a Diamond rep. I had purchased the annual plan last year, and I was just told that they are no longer offering point insurance? Has anyone else heard this? Did I miss some notification?



I have an in force annual protection plan from last year, not sure when it expires.  Made a reservation today for this coming summer and for the first time it said 31 days instead of 1 day.

_Congratulations!
You have purchased our annual reservation protection coverage, thus you may change or cancel this booking for any reason as long as it done 31 days in advance._


----------



## JLBU (Oct 13, 2018)

richardm said:


> Just got off the phone with a Diamond rep. I had purchased the annual plan last year, and I was just told that they are no longer offering point insurance? Has anyone else heard this? Did I miss some notification?


I was told it is not 24 hour any longer, however 31 days advance for 100% credit on your points. I have, however got different answers while calling in. Depends who you talk to. It is a mess since Apollo took over.Hope this helps.


----------



## DRIless (Oct 13, 2018)

DRIless said:


> I have an in force annual protection plan from last year, not sure when it expires.  Made a reservation today for this coming summer and for the first time it said 31 days instead of 1 day.
> 
> _Congratulations!
> You have purchased our annual reservation protection coverage, thus you may change or cancel this booking for any reason as long as it done 31 days in advance._



You've probably just discovered your expiration date on your previous annual plan.


----------



## cali-gal (Oct 17, 2018)

I don't own points, I own weeks, but I do have an annual travel plan that has been very good. I used it this past summer when the smoke was so bad in British Columbia that the planes couldn't get off the ground. We had to stay an extra day, rent a hotel room, and drive a rental car one-way to two different locations. Reimbursement was very fair and the procedure for reimbursement was painless. It's TravelGuard through Berkshire Hathaway.


----------

